# Broken? Glass scale reader head



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 7, 2019)

Since I purchased my PM-727m (used) it had a dead spot to one extreme end of the scale. Cleaning, I was always hoping, would be the fix. After disassembly, I found a footer of sorts sitting at that end. Further inspection showed me it was a support from the reader head, I had nothing to lose to try to salvage. Anyway, this is how it fits, but it looks wonky. Anyone know about these Easson scales? I’m not sure if all assemblies are the same... it seems to jack one side high, but the rollers should even it out when it rides on glass. I’m letting the epoxy set up over night, I’ll see tomorrow my result, don’t have much to lose


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 8, 2019)

Not sure about the outcome of this, but anyone know where to source a reader head (Easson GS10? I believe that is that single unit's #), it's a 600 mm scale, but that's in good shape.
Found some coming from Alibaba, but I'd prefer it ship from the states.


----------

